# REW setup, laptop rental???



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello all! I am interested in analyzing my room with REW, however, I do not have a laptop. My computer is in the adjacent room. If I set up according to Brucek's diagram, what sort of interconnects would I need from my Radio Shack SPL meter and my PC's sound card, and from the sound card back to my AV processor?

Also, does anyone on this forum know of a member who rents out a laptop with software already installed + microphone? In a previous post last year, another member expressed an interest in providing a package like this. Sounds like a good deal for folks like me who don't have a laptop and are starting from scratch in room measurement.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Just haul your PC out to the room for the day. It's not something you'll be doing too often. Get accustomed to the REW program in the location the PC is at now, and even hook up the microphone and use your crummy PC speakers or whatever to get familiar with the way REW works.

then on the day in question, haul it out and do your thing....

See here for all the info on hooking up REW...

brucek


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

I had/have a whole measurement rig put together and ready to mail, but the cost of shipping and rental and issues requiring a security deposit make it very unfeasible...

I wouldn't mind driving to someone's house though to help walk them through the measurement process (and bringing my own rig if necessary). The cost of gas and maybe dinner would make it worthwhile. I dunno if other members are interested in that, but it probably wouldn't take too many before the whole country is covered (and I'm sure our overseas friends can do the same too).


----------

